# Steam Account - Counterstrike 1.6 / Source - Bad Company 2 + Vietnam



## mue2006 (16. Mai 2011)

Hallo,
ich verkaufe meinen Steam Account, weil ich nicht mehr spiele.
Auf dem Account sind Half-Life 2, Counterstrike 1.6, Counterstrike Source, Battlefield Bad Company 2 + Vietnam Addon.   

Der Preis liegt bei 30€.   

Hat da jemand Interesse dran?


----------

